# DS #XXXX: PokÃmon Distribution Cart 2011 (USA)



## Chanser (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6740^^


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn you Chanser!
I was just about to post this! Where is the icon, though? BTW, it's 64Mbit in size.


----------



## badgerkins (Dec 30, 2010)

What is this.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it all 3 Legendary Hamsters? Holy...


----------



## chrissmith9c (Dec 30, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT

SHINEY CELEBI

FINNALY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> What is this.


You know how gamestop and other stores and nintendo events give away pokemon wirelessly?

It's actually a DS cart they have that broadcasts the pokemon.

And this is a dump of the ROM, so you can run this and broadcast the pokemon to other people's DSes yourself (read the NFO).


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

Now just to find it...


And BTW, it IS all 3. You just have to set your DS's date to the corresponding Hamster.

Just consult the NFO.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

It's got celebi in it, too.

Which they didn't announce.

Hm.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's got celebi in it, too.
> 
> Which they didn't announce.
> 
> Hm.


I think that's a tie-in for the 13th movie, the one with Zoroark and Zorua.


----------



## signz (Dec 30, 2010)

Good for those with a second DS...


----------



## N-TG (Dec 30, 2010)

I knew in the anime pokemon are becoming some kind of energy to be transported inside pokeballs...

Those 3 will charge a lot of people.

(Who made such a big science about pokemon?!?!?)


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> I knew in the anime pokemon are becoming some kind of energy to be transported inside pokeballs...
> 
> Those 3 will charge a lot of people.
> 
> (Who made such a big science about pokemon?!?!?)


...

Wat?

I don't watch the anime (anymore, at least), so I have absolutely no idea about what you just said.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Good for those with a second DS...


Eh, you can just get the PKMs off an event database later.


----------



## N-TG (Dec 30, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> N-TG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Poké Ball has a special capsule design. If the Poké Ball hits the Pokémon and is not knocked back by it, the Poké Ball will open, convert the Pokémon to a form of energy, and pull it into its center, closing.  (Taken from Bulbapedia)

It's a play of words for charge(money) and charge(energy). We are talking about Pokemon and PokeMon without Money is like bread without Philadelpheia.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> The Poké Ball has a special capsule design. If the Poké Ball hits the Pokémon and is not knocked back by it, the Poké Ball will open, convert the Pokémon to a form of energy, and pull it into its center, closing.  (Taken from Bulbapedia)
> 
> It's a play of words for charge(money) and charge(energy). We are talking about Pokemon and PokeMon without Money is like bread without Philadelpheia.


Oh, that kind of makes... 

No, I'm still not getting it. But still, I guess people just have the time to make all these strange theories.

Oh, 1700th post! Nice.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 30, 2010)

i cant find this rom sadly


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty cool I guess.
I have 2 DS's yay!
Only problem is that one of them goes off if you move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> i cant find this rom sadly


It's only on those sites that you have to pay to get to, like Usenets...


Just wait, and it should get leaked to free sites.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah, this sounds cools to try. Even though I can just simply use the PKM files off of a Database. 

This option is only feasible for those that have more than one DS system though.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Ah, this sounds cools to try. Even though I can just simply use the PKM files off of a Database.
> 
> This option is only feasible for those that have more than one DS system though.


Well, one of the main reasons why they do this is to get the PKMs in the first place.


I'm just gonna do it the ROM to DS way, though. I have 2, so I'm good. 


By the way, is there any AP?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 30, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Is it all 3 Legendary Hamsters? Holy...



Are you referencing an LPer?


----------



## ByteMunch (Dec 30, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh, that kind of makes...
> 
> No, I'm still not getting it. But still, I guess people just have the time to make all these strange theories.
> 
> Oh, 1700th post! Nice.



He's trying to be punny


----------



## Rukia-san (Dec 30, 2010)

This is so awesome, thank you so much PoleSmokers. 
We don't have this event in France yet and I don't know if we will ever have it. So I'm glad to be able to get those lovely authentic shiny.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont play Pokemon anymore, but this is kinda awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If any of you got some pokefreaks around you, you could sell some of these pokemons to them.


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 31, 2010)

what is the sense of this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i mean there is pokesav and enough codes to get every pokemon you want


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

'Cause some people care more about a pokemon than it's species?

Lots of event ones are special in some way, like a dragonite that was level 50... when it normally evolves at 55.  This is special because the level limit for some tournaments is 50, so you could use it in tournaments (whereas normal ones can't be used because it evolves later then 50).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 31, 2010)

chrissmith9c said:
			
		

> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT
> 
> SHINEY CELEBI
> 
> FINNALY!!!!!!!!


No need for the excessive amount of emoticons and caps lock.

Regardless, can this cart be used for Deoxys Distro Hacking? Example, can I put 3 (Or 4 including Celebi) .pcd files into it and alternate by changing the date?


----------



## stab244 (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh nice. Now I don't have to go out of my way to walk to GS to get them. Well I'll probably still go to get my copy of RE:Coded, but hey 2 less trips for me. Will wait for it to leak to free sites.


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 31, 2010)

What's the database?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 31, 2010)

i THINK I found it.

its 8mb....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone been able to find it yet?

on normal host sites I mean. not USENet or something like that..

I'm not asking for a link I just want to know if it's been uploaded ;-;


----------



## mkoo (Dec 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's got celebi in it, too.
> 
> Which they didn't announce.
> 
> Hm.


Cool finally I'll be able to complete pokedex on my own... Oh I still need a Arceus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: 400th post.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 31, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's an "LPer"?

I made that phrase on my own...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 31, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> BloodyFlame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Let's Play-er'. You know, someone who plays games and films it all for other people to watch.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 31, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> 'Let's Play-er'. You know, someone who plays games and films it all for other people to watch.


Meh. Never heard of them.


Also, I found the rom. Can't wait to get Zoroark!


----------



## tlyee61 (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
is it ok to tell us the site but not the actual link to the rom?


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 31, 2010)

No


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 31, 2010)

tlyee61 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> is it ok to tell us the site but not the actual link to the rom?


Nope. The most they can do is give search query for Google but that's it.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Dec 31, 2010)

since its a demo is it considered piracy?  whats the file name


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 31, 2010)

ehhh can't find the rom....guess I'll wait till their at gamestop.....no biggie....although the celebi has me curious...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

The filename is in the info in the first post.

If a google search doesn't get it, then wait for it to get on more sites.


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 31, 2010)

For all who can't find it, some Google search query:

"Pokemon Distribution 2011 USA NDS PoleSmokers.rar" or also a *search* of "http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=272175" may find something. Nuff said.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Dec 31, 2010)

what is he plot of this game?????


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 31, 2010)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> what is he plot of this game?????


You play as a French Chef who rides around on a giant Praying Mantis and wields a gun that shoots out Velociraptors, taking on a horde of evil dinosaurs that want to enslave the world.

It was originally known as 'Pierre and the Dinosaur Invasion', but they re-named it to 'Pokemon Distribution Cart 2011' for copyright reasons.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

This isn't an actual game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Werewolfzoark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I laughed irl.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Dec 31, 2010)

Found it!  Just google the name of the rom =]  Now I don't have to walk to Gamestop


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 31, 2010)

w00t i found it in like a second

cant wait to try it on my dstwo

google the filename followed by the word: download

and ........
nuff said


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 31, 2010)

Somebody said Celebi was in this rom too? What date would I have to set for that?


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 31, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Somebody said Celebi was in this rom too? What date would I have to set for that?



Read the .NFO?


----------



## CharmingLugia (Dec 31, 2010)

How come I can never find the downloads for these special roms? The websites i download roms from never have these..


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2010)

How many event pokemon are installed on the ROM?


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 31, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> How many event pokemon are installed on the ROM?


Read the .NFO. It has 4, three legendary "hamsters" and Celebi.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn. 

That's it? oh well. Thanks for the release. 

Found it. Trying it now.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 31, 2010)

YES! Found the ROM...

but it needs registration.

Crap.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 31, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> YES! Found the ROM...
> 
> but it needs registration.
> 
> Crap.


What do you mean by "registration"


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 31, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> YES! Found the ROM...
> 
> but it needs registration.
> 
> Crap.


read my post above


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> How come I can never find the downloads for these special roms? The websites i download roms from never have these..'Cause it's not an actual game and not a numbered release, so you'll have to go to sites that store for archiving (instead of LOL HEREZ UR FREE GAMEZ) to find them.  Not many have been dumped, though.
> 
> QUOTE(salamai @ Dec 30 2010, 11:07 PM) Damn.
> 
> That's it?


These distro carts have a very specific use, this one has the most released (I think the previous most was just 2 per cart).


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 31, 2010)

I sure hope this Celebi is for that HG/SS trigger for Ilex Forest...
And yeah, it's normally 1 per cart, sometimes 2; but 4 is what we would call HAX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 
yep, Celebi triggers HG/SS Ilex Forest event.
...but does that mean any regular Celebi works, too?


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 31, 2010)

wow. so instead of waiting for a global wifi event that would never come. I can download this and do it myself.






 money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon you'll find people selling these pokemon through ebay.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess this means no more HG/SS events after Mar 7, 2011


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 31, 2010)

Shiny Raikou: 30/12/2010 - 10/01/2011
Shiny Entei:  17/01/2011 - 24/01/2011
Shiny Suicune: 31/01/2011 - 07/02/2011
Shiny Celebi: 27/02/2011 - 07/03/2011


----------



## Spikeynator (Dec 31, 2010)

always nice to get my game stocked up with 4 more shiny's


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL the distro rom doesn't work on DSTT what a fail cart, good thing I had Ez Flash V for backup (worked fine on it).


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 31, 2010)

So how do we pplay this game anyway?

Do we play this like an original game or It's just something that would let you get that legendarieS?

SCREENSHOTS PLEASE!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 31, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> LOL the distro rom doesn't work on DSTT what a fail cart, good thing I had Ez Flash V for backup (worked fine on it).


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your'e such a troll.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 31, 2010)

Celebi wasn't shiny when I did this. Shout it have been?


----------



## salnaruto2 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the file but I think I'm going to walk to gamestop for the fun of it. meh.


----------



## ninovalenti (Dec 31, 2010)

how does it work?

my 2nd ds (with hg) dont ind anything


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 31, 2010)

The copy I downloaded yesterday when other people couldn't find it is legit....it's about 8mb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it says *Pending Distribution* (or something)

*Tested in DeSmuME*- 

and for the love of god : 



			
				pokeman said:
			
		

> So how do we pplay this game anyway?
> 
> Do we play this like an original game or It's just something that would let you get that legendarieS?
> 
> SCREENSHOTS PLEASE!




NO. it's NOT A GAME.

this is the leaked promotion cart that gamestop would be running on a DS in the back of the store.....so when you connect to DS DOWNLOAD PLAY it would detect it....and you could connect and get the pokemon...

it's the same concept as the DS DOWNLOAD STATION DEMOS

now that we have the ROM we have to play HOST and the CONNECTOR...IE = you need to DS's


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 31, 2010)

Wait, why does this have Celebi on it?  I thought you were supposed to use the 3 Hamsters to do a Celebi event in HG/SS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Wait, why does this have Celebi on it?  I thought you were supposed to use the 3 Hamsters to do a Celebi event in HG/SS.




because GameStop can break da rules...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and please edit your signature...Shoptemp has long passed :/


----------



## Akothegreat (Dec 31, 2010)

Got the 3 hamsters, but the celebi isn't shining


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 31, 2010)

Why are they called the 3 hamsters?

Besides


			
				pokeman said:
			
		

> So how do we pplay this game anyway?
> 
> Do we play this like an original game or It's just something that would let you get that legendarieS?
> 
> SCREENSHOTS PLEASE!



Wasn't it obvious when the rom number was XXXX? this isn't pron you know. -.-"


EDIT: quote fail.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 31, 2010)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Why are they called the 3 hamsters?


Because people don't know whether or not to call them Legendary Cats or Dogs. Although they are officially called the Legendary Beasts, people still argue.

So Hamsters is a nice alternative.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 31, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they were dogs?. But now that you mention it. They do look like hamsters. I imagine the pack leader is Entei and he definitely looks shaggy enough. so by default they're all hamsters.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 31, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was troll in that you nob??? Clarify it nob xP

Well I got all the 4 Pokemons, and yes Celebi is non-shiny, LV50, while rest are LV30 each.


----------



## Akothegreat (Dec 31, 2010)

Well NFO says it's shiny, something is wrong

Movie 13 Celebi isn't pink


----------



## 777kidis777 (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone else find this? O:


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 31, 2010)

777kidis777 said:
			
		

> Anyone else find this? O:




Yeah I found it, not telling where.


----------



## 777kidis777 (Dec 31, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> 777kidis777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I already did. (;


----------



## CookiesMilk (Dec 31, 2010)

777kidis777 said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Google on your own for it etc. ?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 31, 2010)

just google the file name. its in the first post.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 31, 2010)

How do you use this (after you downloaded it)?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - Set your DS's date to one of the ranges listed in the NFO, depending on which pokemon you want.

2 - Start the ROM, and press A or whatever to broadcast.

3 - Grab another DS in range with a pokemon game in it and tell it to pick up a mystery gift from local wifi.


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> 1 - Set your DS's date to one of the ranges listed in the NFO, depending on which pokemon you want.
> 
> 2 - Start the ROM, and press A or whatever to broadcast.
> 
> *3 - Grab another DS in range with a pokemon game in it and tell it to pick up a mystery gift from local wifi.*



This. exactly how do I do this. I'll get a second DS to borrow tonight. so.. where do I set this in D/P/Pt/HG/SS?
Should I enter GTS or something?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 31, 2010)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to obtain Mystery Gift in D/P/Pt, but it should be on the main menu in HG/SS (when you choose to load a file).

In D/P/Pt, you have to get it from the TV station, and it should then be added to the same menu.


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 31, 2010)

For guys still looking for this DEMO Rom : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=moomins ... cheers and happy new year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S.: @ people complaining about UseNet ... you dont need to pay to gain access to UseNet stuff. If you have a good NewsGroup Client + a Good Indexer [ like Binsearch.info or Newzbin.com or Binnews.in ] that should be more than enough


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 31, 2010)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> For guys still looking for this DEMO Rom : *snip* ... cheers and happy new year


Errr... that is kinda a ROM link? >_>

Perhaps it should be removed...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 31, 2010)

That's linking to a Google search.


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 31, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> WiKiLEAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time i check rom links were either to a DD/P2P/Torrent site or host over FTP which this is not. please guys, grow up


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 31, 2010)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but considering that Your link leads right to the ROM site...

even if it is a google search, it is like if I directed you to a topic on an unrelated site that lead to the ROM link.

It still is a direct link to the link.

But whatever. It does not matter.

Honestly, I could care less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the link.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> 1 - Set your DS's date to one of the ranges listed in the NFO, depending on which pokemon you want.
> 
> 2 - Start the ROM, and press A or whatever to broadcast.
> 
> 3 - Grab another DS in range with a pokemon game in it and tell it to pick up a mystery gift from local wifi.


does it have to be local wifi?

and how do you make it distribute another pokemon? (mines only distributing Rakiou...)


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 31, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> WiKiLEAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it is not a DIRECT link because you still have to go from google to "that" site.

A DIRECT link would be in the essence of *megaupload.com/letters/* which link directly to where the rom is being hosted

I guess this is a direct link to : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=p0rn no ? ... yeah right :0


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm kinda wondering how the hell it got leaked to begin with.....I guess someone that works at gamestop is in the rom scene....


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 31, 2010)

This just made my day. I mean, being able to get Celebi without having to hack or trade with someone.
This rom just made it so I could get every single event-only Pokémon by myself. Boo-yeah!



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> The filename is in the info in the first post.
> 
> If a google search doesn't get it, then wait for it to get on more sites.


I did my own Google search with the filename in the first post and found it within one minute.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> does it have to be local wifi?Yes it has to be local, as in the two DSes need to be in the same room.  After all, this IS a copy of what's used at gamestop and shit to distribute...  If you don't have another DS or want to send it to somebody online, do this and trade them it.
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=211989
> It has links to get the PKM files, they've already been ripped out of this cart.
> 
> ...


----------



## meeces2911 (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone got this to work on a DSTT yet ? (ie, no error=-4)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 1, 2011)

meeces2911 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got this to work on a DSTT yet ? (ie, no error=-4)


To fix:


Spoiler



Throw your DSTT in the garbage and get another cart


----------



## meeces2911 (Jan 1, 2011)

lol, i was planning too, but waiting fir 3ds first


----------



## narnia22 (Jan 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in oreder to get entei to distribute change the date of the distributing ds to the date range of the event(in this case entei January 17th 2011 - January 23rd 2011)and same for others.
you can find the ranges in the nfo

works on ds two


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay thanks! that worked for me!

(i only used wireless)


----------



## narnia22 (Jan 1, 2011)

you can get the pcd files here
http://pkmdb.webs.com/eventpkm.htm

100th post


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> In D/P/Pt, you have to get it from the TV station, and it should then be added to the same menu.
> Actually, if the game detects a Mystery Gift signal on the file select screen, it automatically unlocks it.
> 
> 1) Start Mystery Gift distribution on the distro file.
> ...


100 posts isn't that big a deal.
Real men celebrate at 1337 posts.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> narnia22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, we celebrate at 666 posts, just cause people seem to fear a number.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 2, 2011)

A thread full of noobs. Thanks to all the non-noobs for clearing things up. Here are the answers to the most asked questions:

1. No, you can NOT do this over the Internet. The ROM itself turns on the DS's Ad-Hoc wireless. You must be within 30 feet and your DS's wifi must be on and ready to accept the gfit.

2. The gift comes as a WonderCard. Your account may only get 1 Wonder Card of each type once. This means, if I get a Shiny Entei, trade it to my friend Omega_2, I can NOT then go back and get another Shiny Entei. I'm just SOL unless someone trades me one. So don't trade em!!"

3. Your game/account can only hold 3 Wonder Cards at a time. Yet there are 4 Shinies here. You do the math.

4. To make it distribute the other Pokemons, turn off your DS, take out all the cards, go into the main menu, and set your DS' day to be within the range of dates located in the NFO file that is associated with this release. Not that difficult.

5. No, you cannot simply put a PCK or whatever type of file on the cart and have it distribute it. If you look inside the rom, the contests are 2 main files, and then each pokemon is a binary file (or .bin). Simply throwing in a PCK file (or w/e) won't do shit. You'd have to first convert it to a binary file, one that is identical to the ones on the carts. As for the dates, I'm sure that information is in a different file anyway.

6. If you can't find it, don't ask for it! It's not a game so not every site is going to bother to put it up. If you can't find it buy a certain date, just walk into your local GameStop!!! You don't need a retail cart to get the Pokemon from GameStop. So just go!!!

7. Having Celebi on here isn't GameStop breaking the rules. Remember, these carts are created by and sent directly from Nintendo. They are the distribution carts for 2011, not just Q1 2011. The fact that Celebi is on there means there will be another one of these sometime in the future, most likely during the dates in the NFO. Who knows if those are the only dates (unless the dumper made sure of that).

8. Last and not least, still go to your GameStop during these events, otherwise they won't happen again. Nintendo hates for their stuff to get leaked early. If no one shows up so these events BECAUSE of this leak, Nintendo will NOT do another one in the future. They are being very strick with their stuff, due to previous leaks (see NSMB). Pokemon is one of their last unleaked staples. So if you live near a GameStop, during the event dates, head on in anyway. Talk to some other Poketards, and have a good time.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice to have another of these official distro carts leaked.  That makes 5, by my count.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> These distro carts have a very specific use, this one has the most released (I think the previous most was just 2 per cart).
> 
> I believe the European Shaymin cart leaked a while back could contain 5 Wondercards?  Of course it wasn't as useful, since it distributed the different Wondercards based on the native language of the gamecart it was communicating with rather than just the DS system date.
> 
> QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Jan 2 2011, 06:10 PM) 5. No, you cannot simply put a PCK or whatever type of file on the cart and have it distribute it. If you look inside the rom, the contests are 2 main files, and then each pokemon is a binary file (or .bin). Simply throwing in a PCK file (or w/e) won't do shit. You'd have to first convert it to a binary file, one that is identical to the ones on the carts. As for the dates, I'm sure that information is in a different file anyway.



It's Wondercard data these things distribute anyway, not *.pkm files or some equivalent.  Guides to the hex addresses of where to insert other Wondercards into some of the existing distribution ROMs (Gamestop Deoxys, EUR Shaymin, Gamestop Pichu/Jirachi) already exist; as does the information of where in the ROM the effective date ranges are located, etc.  No such guide yet exists for _this_ ROM, but it's a safe bet someone will work out all the information sooner rather than later and it'll probably be posted.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a _what_ now? ._.


----------



## acidonia (Jan 4, 2011)

I just get black screen on my Dsone how do i fix this


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> 3. Your game/account can only hold 3 Wonder Cards at a time. Yet there are 4 Shinies here. You do the math.
> The Celebi is not shiny.
> 
> QUOTE(TM2-Megatron @ Jan 2 2011, 08:34 PM) Nice to have another of these official distro carts leaked.  That makes 5, by my count.


6 actually.
Deoxys, Dragonite, Pichu/Jirachi, Shaymin, Arceus and this one.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 4, 2011)

The Arceus one is a bit of a mystery, IMO.  It never had a thread here; even a fake USA Shaymin got a thread here, before it was discovered it was just a patched Deoxys distro.  Are we really sure the Arceus wasn't something similar?


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 4, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> A thread full of noobs. Thanks to all the non-noobs for clearing things up. Here are the answers to the most asked questions:
> 
> 1. No, you can NOT do this over the Internet. The ROM itself turns on the DS's Ad-Hoc wireless. You must be within 30 feet and your DS's wifi must be on and ready to accept the gfit.
> 
> ...



You can delete your wondercards out of your game file on HG/SS no problem. You do it from the Start Menu.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> 3. Your game/account can only hold 3 Wonder Cards at a time. Yet there are 4 Shinies here. You do the math.
> 
> 5. No, you cannot simply put a PCK or whatever type of file on the cart and have it distribute it. If you look inside the rom, the contests are 2 main files, and then each pokemon is a binary file (or .bin). Simply throwing in a PCK file (or w/e) won't do shit. You'd have to first convert it to a binary file, one that is identical to the ones on the carts. As for the dates, I'm sure that information is in a different file anyway.
> You just made some more noob mistakes.
> ...


Does that really matter? I found a shiny Bidoof five minutes into my Pokemon Platinum. What does that say about shinies?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does, because everywhere I go I see people saying the Celebi is shiny.
I don't want to have heaps of noobs claim that someone else's event Celebi is hacked or have heaps of noobs complain about their Celebi not being shiny.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 12, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> 8. Last and not least, still go to your GameStop during these events, otherwise they won't happen again. Nintendo hates for their stuff to get leaked early. If no one shows up so these events BECAUSE of this leak, Nintendo will NOT do another one in the future. They are being very strick with their stuff, due to previous leaks (see NSMB). Pokemon is one of their last unleaked staples. So if you live near a GameStop, during the event dates, head on in anyway. Talk to some other Poketards, and have a good time.



What happened to NSMB? Could you post a link?

And in the future have some people for people on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NSMB - 

what is this?

New Super Mario Bros?

this has to do with pokemon??


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 13, 2011)

DOH DOH DOH DOH DOH DOH DOH DOH and DOH again!

Sometimes I wish there was an option for the original poster to remove a thread post.
I posted something about this in the DS Games section! (That was one heack of a mistake.)

However...the post is not entirely useless...

Information:
This is the 2011 Pokemon Distribution Cartridge that Gamestop is using in order to distribute the Event Shiny Legendary Beasts and the Time-Traveling Celebi. You will need 2 DS's and either 1 Flash Card and 1 Legit Copy of Heart Gold or Soul Silver, OR Two Flash Cards.

On the sender's DS; Start the ROM and follow the on-screen instructions;

On the receiver's DS: Start Pokemon Heart Gold or Soul Silver (Either Original Copy or ROM) and go to Mystery Gift > Receive via Wireless, then follow on-screen prompts.

The Pokemon that this distribution cartridge gives out, when transferred to the GEN V Games (Black and White) will unlock the following;

SHINY BEASTS(ENTAI, RAIKOU, SUICUNE):The ability to battle a Wild Level 30 Zoroark in the Lost Woods.(?)
CELEBI:The ability to OBTAIN a Level (5 or 15, I can't remember...) Zorua that is obtained in the Pokeball of your choice.(You MUST have 1 Pokeball, or any other kind of Pokeball.)


PLEASE NOTE:
The SENDER'S DS DATE MUST be set to the following dates in order for the distribution cartridge to distribute the Pokemon;

SHINY RAIKOU:1/3/2011 - 1/19/2011

SHINY SUICUNE:1/31/2011 - 2/6/2011

SHINY ENTAI:1/17/2011 - 1/23/2011

CELEBI: 2/27/2011 - 3/7/2011


Q&A:

Q:Is it possible to use a DS/DS LITE and DSi for this?
A:Yes it is.

Q:Will this work with Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum?
A:I am not entirely sure, you could always try though.

Q:Where is the ROM Link?
LONG A:Sorry, be it a commercially sold game or a distribution cartridge, linking to ROMs is against the GBATEMP forum rules.
SHORT A:Why not copy-paste the file name into your favorite search engine?

Q:Will I be able to transfer these Pokemon over to Black and White using a Flash Card?
A:No...unfortunately from my Japanese Version experiences, the way you transfer your Pokemon from GEN IV to GEN V is via Download Play Application that is incompatible with flashcards.

Q:Is there a work-around to the Flashcard Block with Gen IV > V Transferring?
A:Yes there is! Trade your Pokemon to a Legit Cart then Transfer from the Legit Cart to Gen V!

S:But I don't want to spend $40.00 just to transfer my Pokemon!
A:Then go to Gamestop and buy a used case-less(Loose Cartridge) copy of Pearl Diamond, or Platinum for $10.00


There...post...merged?
Now where is the hidden DELETE TOPIC option for the OP of a topic?

*As for the NSMB thing.

"A Gamesop Employee or someone that has got access to the game shipments before Street Release date dumped the game. Countless people downloaded and burned/loaded the games on their Wii's. While NSMB still sold allot, there was even more lost potential profit because of the leak."


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

how do I do it where I can get more than one?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2011)

Change the DS's date.


----------



## Cuber (Mar 18, 2011)

So something I've noticed here, I know this is kind of old and all... but the Celebi they actually released in the end doesn't have the same OT and ID as the one given by this cart. I've not checked the dogs yet, but I just found this odd.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is compatible with Pokemon Pearl Italian version (or just an european version)?
I wanted to get one of 3 dogs, but it doesn't seem to work properly: if I set the DS in the range for Celebi I get the distribution available, but if I set it into the date of one of the dogs it just says "Distribution not available".

I don't get why...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 28, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this is compatible with Pokemon Pearl Italian version (or just an european version)?
> I wanted to get one of 3 dogs, but it doesn't seem to work properly: if I set the DS in the range for Celebi I get the distribution available, but if I set it into the date of one of the dogs it just says "Distribution not available".
> 
> I don't get why...


US Distro date or Euro?

This is the US ROM, so try the US dates.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 28, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I used the dates in the .nfo of the US one (I got the US rom). 

Shiny Raikou: 30/12/2010 - 10/01/2011
Shiny Entei: 17/01/2011 - 24/01/2011
Shiny Suicune: 31/01/2011 - 07/02/2011
Shiny Celebi: 27/02/2011 - 07/03/2011

The strange thing is that the Celebi one actually works, but the others doesn't. Maybe I should try another rom, this one maybe is just the Euro Celebi renamed.

-EDIT: ok, it was a rom problem. Changed it and it's now working! But I can't receive them in the Italian version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Isn't there a way to have the 3 event dogs into an European game?


----------



## RE4zombie (May 28, 2011)

Having the same problem as dark vivi.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 29, 2011)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> Having the same problem as dark vivi.



It's related to distribution cart you download, search for another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However I think it's working only for USA games, I tried with my Italian Pearl and I can't receive/find the mistery gift (even if the other DS is sending it properly).


----------



## comp1demon (Sep 19, 2011)

I have some Pokemon Carts and Demo Carts for sale.
I am new here but check my ebay CATV246 (over 2300 feedback) 99.8%
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/xbo...S%20FOR%20SALE/
Thats the link to pics of what I have
[email protected] is the email I read every day The Email I registered with here I don't check as it gets nothing but spam.


----------



## Sondy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry. Maybe I'm completely blind. But how do you download this thing?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2012)

Tro said:


> I'm sorry. Maybe I'm completely blind. But how do you download this thing?


You do remember that you had to type out "there are no ROMs on GBAtemp" when signing up for your account, right?

This site only hosts information about ROMs, not the ROMs themselves.


----------



## Sondy (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh Sorry. I remember now. I joined a while ago and haven't been on since.

So what's the point of this topic? Where, How do I find this? Otherwise it's useless...


----------



## Sondy (Jul 16, 2012)

Nevermind. I think I found it. Thanks


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2012)

Tro said:


> Oh Sorry. I remember now. I joined a while ago and haven't been on since.
> 
> So what's the point of this topic? Where, How do I find this? Otherwise it's useless...


The point of the topic is to categorize and document the release.  The release includes info such as the megabit size and how the initial release was split (how many archives), the group that dumped/released it, and stuff like that.  Historical and factual information about the ROM release.

ROMs are dumped and released for more reasons than to let kids download free games, you know.  Shit doesn't last forever and dumping ROMs is a way to preserve the data on the cartridge for the future.  Far enough into the future most copies of a DS cart will be physically unusable (broken, worn-out, etc.), dumping the ROM is a way to make sure that the data contained on the cart is not lost forever when the copies break (as the ROM data can be copied and spread endlessly).

As for getting it, you don't look here.  There are no ROMs on gbatemp, and we will not link you to ROM sites.


----------

